# Amanjay Siamese



## Angelicats (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi everyone,
At last managed to get a photo of my furry family to go on this site. I would like you to meet Angel, Mystique,Thai and crystal, my siamese family.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2008)

They are soooo elegant!


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

The one at the back with the dark face is to die for - dont get me wrong they are all lovely but the one at the back just has something


----------



## Angelicats (Jan 4, 2008)

Thank you. The one at the back is angel she is a seal point. she is like my shadow always by my side, besides giving me lots of love and cuddles she also gives me healing to. Hope to put some better photos on soon.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Lovely Girls Amanda Bet you have some fun together They are a credit to you


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Lovely girls Amanda  the seal point girl lay down reminds me of my older girl Quizzy and the Lilac girl looks a bit like my girl Pearl What do you think?

Quizzy


Pearl


----------



## Angelicats (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi May,
Yes she does look like your Quizzy, but i most say in this photo she was pregnant and not fat. Also the one you said is a lilac girl, is a blue boy, but not to worry, it`s not the first time he`s been called one of the girls. Poor lad, because he`s the only boy and the rest are girls, i am use to just saying " come on girls ". I don`t think it will effect him in any way. ( I hope not he`s my future stud boy.)


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pic they are lovely looking cats


----------

